# Rottweiler plays mother to orphaned bunnies, birds... and even kittens



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

so cute  :001_wub:	not sure if this has been posted before :001_wub:

You probably wouldn't pick a ten-stone rottweiler to nursemaid orphaned bunnies and birds. But even kittens are in no danger from Dave the Dog. All he wants to do is look after them.
Owner Amanda Collins discovered her six-year-old pet's maternal nature when she brought home an unwanted French giant rabbit.
'Dave just walked over to him and started licking him to clean him,' said the 25-year-old, who runs a pet shop in Blackpool.

'They bonded straight away. Now they sleep together, and I've even seen them sharing each other's food.'
Miss Collins, who has looked after a menagerie of abandoned animals, soon found this wasn't a one-off.
'When I brought home the ducklings, I thought he might not be the same as with the rabbits, but he just went over to them and licked them on the head,' she said..
'I filled a paddling pool with water so they could learn to swim in it, and Dave went and laid down in the water so they could clamber over him. He even lifted them out if they got into trouble.'

So far, Dave has helped bring up four ducks, three geese, five rabbits, 13 kittens and five puppies - not to mention countless new-born chicks.
Dave had a traumatic upbringing - his first owner docked his tail with a cleaver - but has remained amazingly good-natured and has now been voted Britain's most inspirational dog in a contest sponsored by worming specialists Drontal.
The online contest attracted over 6,000 entries and 265,515 votes were cast.
And six-year-old Dave's owner hopes his success will help improve the breed's image.
'People see him coming and cross the road to the other side - it's so sad,' said Miss Collins.
'Most rottweilers aren't big vicious things - they can be very gentle and obedient if they're looked after and trained properly, and Dave is the perfect example of that.'

Read more: Rottweiler plays mother to orphaned bunnies, birds and kittens | Mail Online


----------



## Heather78 (Mar 12, 2011)

What a lovely story, photos great


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Beautiful story, absolutely love it, I was amazed it was in the Daily Mail though!


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

What a beautiful story ! 

'People see him coming and cross the road to the other side - it's so sad,' said Miss Collins.

'Most rottweilers aren't big vicious things - they can be very gentle and obedient if they're looked after and trained properly, and Dave is the perfect example of that.'


It is very sad that people judge dogs on the way they look and the stories they have heard about that breed.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

This is one story I hope the Daily Mail have got right!
It's such a beautiful, heartwarming story and the picture is just awwwww.
:thumbup:


----------



## Fuzzy_moo (Mar 9, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww, I love rotties and it's even better that he is a boy but still wants to nuture them!


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

awww nice to see a lovely story instead of all the horrible ones


----------



## Maz3643 (May 15, 2011)

Lovely...i had a rotti for 12 years and a litter of pups...they are beautiful dogs and so affectionate..can believe this one playing mother..very intelligent animals!


----------

